

How to get a massive amount of early adopters? - jsornay
http://www.gamma-agency.com/?r=success#contact

======
pedalpete
I don't know why the poster linked directly to the form, I suspect this is
your site, and you're using this as a promotion, or to test the market.

I had no idea what I clicked on, or why I was taken to the form, so of course
I wasn't going to just fill it out.

You claim to be able to get a 'massive amount of early adopters', but you're
going to have to prove that. Your example of Wuiper isn't strong enough for
me, it is a site I've never heard of. Also, you hide the important stats after
ALL the text about what you did, etc. Impress me, then I'll look further.
Don't start with an explanation of what it was, what you did, etc. etc. it's
too long.

Overall, your site could really use some design work. There is no excuse for a
site to look like that when so many great templates are available.

